# JC route



## Mic Nificent (Jun 21, 2020)

With the virus and a lot of unknown has anyone’s kid considered the JC route? Has anyone in the past gone the JC route v a 4yr university? Pros cons? Looking for advice for my dd. Thanks in advance


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Jun 21, 2020)

Mic Nificent said:


> With the virus and a lot of unknown has anyone’s kid considered the JC route? Has anyone in the past gone the JC route v a 4yr university? Pros cons? Looking for advice for my dd. Thanks in advance


It depends on what she wants to major in ultimately.  If it's a more specialized field, you need to make sure the JC in the area has the necessary curriculum.

My nephew looked into JC two years ago, and his end goal was to get a BS in engineering.  Going the JC route would most likely require more than 4 years to get the degree, which somewhat defeats the purpose of going to JC first to save money.


----------



## tjinaz (Jun 22, 2020)

Messi>CR7 said:


> It depends on what she wants to major in ultimately.  If it's a more specialized field, you need to make sure the JC in the area has the necessary curriculum.
> 
> My nephew looked into JC two years ago, and his end goal was to get a BS in engineering.  Going the JC route would most likely require more than 4 years to get the degree, which somewhat defeats the purpose of going to JC first to save money.


JC will have the same first 2 years as 4 year.  Eng101, Mat110 the same no matter where you go.  Just make sure the JC credits transfer to the 4yr you want to go to.  That is how you save money by going to JC


----------



## espola (Jun 22, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> JC will have the same first 2 years as 4 year.  Eng101, Mat110 the same no matter where you go.  Just make sure the JC credits transfer to the 4yr you want to go to.  That is how you save money by going to JC


In some JCs, it may be hard to get the classes you need.  However, if you are player in a school sport, you get priority in many schools.


----------



## dk_b (Jun 22, 2020)

Mic Nificent said:


> With the virus and a lot of unknown has anyone’s kid considered the JC route? Has anyone in the past gone the JC route v a 4yr university? Pros cons? Looking for advice for my dd. Thanks in advance


if part of the goal is to play D1 soccer, look at programs carefully - not just that their players move on to D1 but which D1 schools regularly take players from JCs. You will see patterns for both and it may work great but if her dream school is X and X has not recruited from JCs, she may need to recalibrate. Also, if the local JC rarely places players at D1 schools, she’d need to branch out.

I write that as a supporter of JCs. I have a friend whose kid is playing football and baseball at one and he will have a lot of offers (certainly in baseball but possibly in football as well). And I’m a supporter of JCs for a good route separate from sports. The community where I grew up really looked down on community college - and that meant that some people who would have benefitted wasted years at a 4 year school. It’s a great avenue for many to consider for so many reasons.


----------



## tjinaz (Jun 23, 2020)

dk_b said:


> if part of the goal is to play D1 soccer, look at programs carefully - not just that their players move on to D1 but which D1 schools regularly take players from JCs. You will see patterns for both and it may work great but if her dream school is X and X has not recruited from JCs, she may need to recalibrate. Also, if the local JC rarely places players at D1 schools, she’d need to branch out.
> 
> I write that as a supporter of JCs. I have a friend whose kid is playing football and baseball at one and he will have a lot of offers (certainly in baseball but possibly in football as well). And I’m a supporter of JCs for a good route separate from sports. The community where I grew up really looked down on community college - and that meant that some people who would have benefitted wasted years at a 4 year school. It’s a great avenue for many to consider for so many reasons.


Completely agree.  I went 4 yr and wish i would have done the first 2 at JC.  My English 101 had 300 people in it, a friend that went to JC had 30 in his and it was the exact same credit.  Oh and did it mention he paid 25% of what I did per semester hour?  He did first two at JC then transferred and got the exact same diploma I did at half the cost.  Sure I loved the social aspect of the 4 yr but less loans and less crowded classes.. i would have done it different.


----------

